
A New System for Cooling Down Computers - vezycash
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/researchers-craft-revolutionary-invention-cool-computers-180975807/lol
======
slater
did u mean to add "lol" to the end of that URL?

Correct URL:

[https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/researchers-
cr...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/researchers-craft-
revolutionary-invention-cool-computers-180975807/)

